
Singapore Airlines have ability to spy in your flight seat with hidden cameras - 0xmohit
https://twitter.com/SingaporeAir/status/1097124432848527361
======
kstenerud
So they bought in-flight entertainment centers from a manufacturer whose
design happens to include a camera, and have disabled that part.

And the Twitter outrage engine explodes.

The end.

